# Biting Habit



## Nezzie01 (Mar 27, 2009)

Problem: My hedgehog is biting me and my boyfriend really hard and it is getting more and more frequent. At times she is even drawing blood and we can not get her to stop biting down. 

Back Story: I bought my Hedgehog a while ago. While we were at the breeders place she was a dream  but after I had gotten her home (several hours later) she developed a biting habit. I thought it may have been salt on my hands so I started washing them better, however, that didn't help at all. At the time I had been living in an apartment with 3 roommates and one of them couldn't stand to be hot so he kept turning the air down to 65 and I would yell at him for it but that didn't change anything. I was scared that she was going to try and hibernate so I actually kicked him out of the apartment! Since he had started turning the air down so low she got even worse with her biting! and it's not letting up now that he's gone and it's warmer. What should I do to help her stop and what should I do to get her to let go?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Try doing a search on biting. There are lots of threads on biting problems.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

This might help
http://www.thehedgehog.info/How_To_Stop_A_Biting_Problem.htm


----------



## Nezzie01 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you for the link but I have tried all of that before and nothing seems to work.That's why I wanted to post about it even though there are other threads about it. I didn't find any help in the others.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Did you try changing your soap to something unscented? You may also have to change your laundry detergent and your deodorant. My hedgehog likes the smell of the laundry detergent so is always trying to bite my arms and my clothes. He also likes my deodorant so if I give him a chance he's right in my armpit trying to eat it.


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

I know this is completely off topic but when you said your hedgehog likes the taste of all those things it made me think of a mare we have named Audie. She loves to lick off the soap when we bath her and she loves to lick off the shiny "make-up" we put on her for shows.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

What about vinegar? (rubbing a bit on your hands). It would def change the smell & might get the hedgie out of the habit of biting.


----------



## AAdict (May 2, 2009)

I have been bitten loads at one point - darn it hurts!!!! To get them to let go - try not to pull your hand away - I know it isnt as easy as saying it!!! Depends why you are being bitten - if its a yummy/annointing type bite they usually let go to get a better grip or to nibble in which case if you can stay still you can feel when they ease up on the pressure which allows you to whip your hand out of the way - otherwise its trying to prise your finger out which isnt so easy - are they drawing blood and anointing over it? in what circumstance is she biting you? i.e is it getting her out of her cage/picking her up in playtime etc? How do you approach your hedgie? what do you do straight after she has bitten you also?


----------

